
When Children Protest, Adults Should Tell Them the Truth - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2019/03/21/when-children-protest-adults-should-tell-them-the-truth/
======
GreeniFi
Sometimes I wish that we could depoliticize the environmental debate - but as
environmental damage is externality, it is inherently political, someone’s
balance sheet wins at the expense of someone else’s.

We probably need to recognize and own that reality.

~~~
deogeo
There's a difference between being political, and divided across party lines
in the US. Similar to how the 'torches of freedom' campaign associated
cigarette smoking with women's lib [1], by tying anti-environmentalism with
the conservative identity, the polluters assure the debate remains hopelessly
divided, and nothing gets done. The reason the environmental debate is so
divisive (in the US - I haven't noticed the same in Europe), is because it's
_profitable_ to keep it so.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torches_of_Freedom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torches_of_Freedom)

~~~
eigenspace
It's pretty shocking how easy it is for disinformation campaigns to derail any
semblance of coherent, thoughtful discussion on climate change.

------
splintercell
Very misleading title. The author is being called out in the comments.

~~~
eigenspace
> The author is being called out in the comments.

The comments look like a fairly mixed bag as far as I can tell. But also,
sentiment analysis on internet comments are probably one of the poorest ways
to gauge public reception. Almost by definition, it's the people on the
fringes of a polarizing topic like this that are most likely to comment, even
if they represent a vanishingly small demographic.

